
Northern California reservoirs inch toward capacity - smaili
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-northern-california-reservoir-levels-20160314-story.html
======
autopov
Department of Water Resources' reservoir status map:
[http://cdec.water.ca.gov/cgi-
progs/products/rescond.pdf](http://cdec.water.ca.gov/cgi-
progs/products/rescond.pdf)

